# So I'm an idiot... please help.



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I was getting ready to flash a new rom and I just Accidentally wiped sd card along with system, data, and cache...

Can anyone give me the steps required to push a rom zip file over to my phone? CWM isn't allowing me to mount sd for some reason and it won't detect storage at the bootloader screen.

Flame away as long as they're fireballs of happiness and helpful fulfillment :]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Fastest solution would be reflashing the factory images in fastboot, that or compile the source as an image file instead of a zip. Factory images are on the bottom of google's factory images page for Android.

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images images

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Fastboot fastboot directions

Extract out the userdata and system ones and flash those (they're inside a zip inside a zip).


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you know how to use adb?


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Download the ROM you want to your PC and adb push (file name).zip sdcard/Downloads
just Google adb push files in recovery dude I do it all the time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

johnboy7501 said:


> Download the ROM you want to your PC and adb push (file name).zip sdcard/Downloads
> just Google adb push files in recovery dude I do it all the time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Ya, adb push is this shit for times just like this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

I know how to use adb enough to follow instructions? Also Johnboy adb push didn't actually work I tried that and all I get in return is "cannot stat 'cm10.zip': no such file or directory" I assume this is because I formatted the sdcard part of my nexus?

Edit: I'm an idiot again. I renamed my .zip file to nameofrom.zip which resulted in a .zip.zip which is why it wasn't showing up >.< thanks for all the help everyone!

Edit 2: File appears to push yet when I try to open /sdcard to choose file nothing appears? Also in mounts and storage I can't mount /sdcard could this be the cause?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You say you know adb so I do t want to offend you by asking but....the cm10 ROM is in the directory you're pushing from or you're directing adb to its location correct?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

That is correct barf I moved it straight to the platform-tools folder then pushed it from there to /sdcard this is what I typed "adb push cyanogen.zip /sdcard" it completes but when I try to open sdcard to choose zip it says

"Couldn't open directory
Couldn't open directory
No files found"


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

It's because you forgot a file name.. you pushed the file / and named it sdcard.. push it /mnt/sdcard/name-the-file.zip

or if your on a jelly bean rom already... they changed the location of the sdcard.. so you could also push it to /sdcard/storage0/what-you-want-to-name-the-file.zip

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> It's because you forgot a file name.. you pushed the file / and named it sdcard.. push it /mnt/sdcard/name-the-file.zip
> 
> or if your on a jelly bean rom already... they changed the location of the sdcard.. so you could also push it to /sdcard/storage0/what-you-want-to-name-the-file.zip
> 
> ...


That didn't work either. Just says "No files found."


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry it pushed, but then when I go to choose it under install zip from sdcard it says that.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

what recovery are you using?

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> That is correct barf I moved it straight to the platform-tools folder then pushed it from there to /sdcard this is what I typed "adb push cyanogen.zip /sdcard" it completes but when I try to open sdcard to choose zip it says
> 
> "Couldn't open directory
> Couldn't open directory
> No files found"


so where are you right now, what can you get into, recovery? thats it?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

CWM v6.0.1.0


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> so where are you right now, what can you get into, recovery? thats it?


That's it. Also I don't know if this helps but my device only shows up under adb devices when in recovery?


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

alright... when you run adb, are u running it from the android sdk or have you added the ability to run adb from anywhere - im assuming ur on windows?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> alright... when you run adb, are u running it from the android sdk or have you added the ability to run adb from anywhere - im assuming ur on windows?


Yes windows, I went into platform-tools folder and typed cmd in the address bar in the folder which points command prompt directly at that folder.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

do this. copy the .zip you want to push to your phone into your platform-tools folder

next instead of double clicking the platform-tools folder, hold shift and right click on it - choose "Open command window here"

while you are in recovery run the following command: (replace nameofzip.zip of the actual zip file you have)


```
<br />
adb push nameofzip.zip /sdcard<br />
```


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

if u can bare with me - im currently running TWRP 2.2.0 and will flash CMW to see if that method works...
seemes to work for me, file pushes to SD no problem...


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> do this. copy the .zip you want to push to your phone into your platform-tools folder
> 
> next instead of double clicking the platform-tools folder, hold shift and right click on it - choose "Open command window here"
> 
> ...


That's what I've been doing, the file appears to push and complete but the file isn't actually found in the sdcard directory when trying to install from sdcard.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

How can I flash TWRP manually over CWM?


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> That's what I've been doing, the file appears to push and complete but the file isn't actually found in the sdcard directory when trying to install from sdcard.


have you rebooted? and checked for the file?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Spunks3 said:


> have you rebooted? and checked for the file?


Yes same thing. No files found. Might this have something to do with my sdcard not mounting? When I try to mount from mounts and storage nothing happens.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Also I'm now using TWRP 2.2.0


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

EDIT: try this... (this was for CWM)

adb push nameofzip.zip /sdcard/nameofzip.zip


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

with TWRP, go into advance and look for file explorer or file browser... see if it shows anything?


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

adb push cm10.zip /sdcard/cm10.zip worked. I tried this a million times in CWM to no avail I guess TWRP is the golden ticket. Thanks a heap man! If I wasn't broke as a joke I'd give you more than just a few thanks.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> adb push cm10.zip /sdcard/cm10.zip worked. I tried this a million times in CWM to no avail I guess TWRP is the golden ticket. Thanks a heap man! If I wasn't broke as a joke I'd give you more than just a few thanks.


no problem. i found that with TWRP if you already have an sdcard path, u should use the command: "adb push nameofzip.zip sdcard" without quotes. thatway it will get pushed to the actual SD folder... but u seem to have figured it out. happy to have helped!


----------

